# Budget Drill Press



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I rarely have a need for a drill press, but as you know, when you need it, you really need it, nothing else will do. I currently need to tap a hole for a thread insert and I can see maybe drilling 2" wood stock, perhaps soft metals like aluminum to make amplifier cases for my electronics diy projects. A table top unit would be fine, I can keep it on the shelf. Any experience with these, I'm all for spending good money on a tool I'm going to use, but I so rarely have a need for a press that I just can't see spending more than $150 for one. So, which one out there is my best bet? I'll scour Amazon and the hardware sites for reviews, but I'd appreciate any input from the diy community.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been surprisingly happy with the HF 38142....my review here. Got it on sale with coupon for ~ $144.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Tractor supply had a nice looking floor mount drill press for around 150$ a few months ago. Its worth checking your local store. I was going to buy it, but I got a nicer one as a present before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Check Craigslist, you can get a LOT of drill press for not a lot of money if you go used.


----------



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm very tempted to go used, since having one is going to be a luxury. Anyway, I found this on CL, it looks to be one of those sears models made by the millions. Would this be comparable to the HF model in quality or is it more along the lines of the bottom of the line models? HF has its cheapie model $69! I'd probably opt for something more substantial, though.

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0909349.pdf


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Good thing about drill pressed is even cheap ones work great. Used is the way to go unless you are dead set in a new one. On used drill presses. Chucl up a bit and turn it on. That way you know its not bent and the chuck still works.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

If you want the best bang for your buck, you want to surf craigslist if possible. Avoid the Harbor Freight garbage!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Not everything Harbor Freight sells is garbage. In fact, some of the Central Machinery tools HF sells are great value tools.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Smata67 wrote: <<_I rarely have a need for a drill press, but as you know, when you need it, you really need it, nothing else will do._>>

You'll probably find out that once you have one, you'll use it quite a bit. You get nice perpendicular holes and the ability to run bigger bits. Plus having the power to spin a large bit through metal is great.

Bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

smata67 said:


> I'm very tempted to go used, since having one is going to be a luxury. Anyway, I found this on CL, it looks to be one of those sears models made by the millions. Would this be comparable to the HF model in quality or is it more along the lines of the bottom of the line models? HF has its cheapie model $69! I'd probably opt for something more substantial, though.
> 
> http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0909349.pdf


That one on Craigs List looks fine to me. Similar to a Craftsman that I have had for many years except for the table. The pictured one has a crank up table. I have to manually lift the table on my press.

Go for it. Probably much better than the one at Harbor Frieght.

G


----------



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree that HF stuff is many times marginal, but sometimes it makes no sense spending alot on a tool if it is rarely used. That press looks decent enough. I'll probably go for the craftsman, though, I think I can get it for $50...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder if the folks that are slamming HF actually have ever used HF tools. I have a lot of their stuff and have had good success with it... It's not the prettiest stuff, but it works well... Yes some of their stuff is complete junk. Have you read the posts about Laguna lately? You get what you pay for my backside!

That C-man you have listed looks to have no elevation mechanism for the table. That is a feature you will want for sure... Makes the DP MUCH easier to use...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with dbhost about a table elevation mechanism. I used a floor standing drill press for years that had none. I always had to worry about the table doing a fast 'down elevator' routine if I loosened the clamp without a firm hand on the table. I wound tape around the post so the table wouldn't hit the floor. Plus, it was a big pain to position if you had something heavy on it.

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

smata67 said:


> ... Would this be comparable to the HF model in quality or is it more along the lines of the bottom of the line models? HF has its cheapie model $69! I'd probably opt for something more substantial, though.


I compared that HF model to the Delta, Hitachi, Ryobi, Craftsman, and Grizzly of similar size, and didn't find it to be obviously lacking to any of them...it actually had better capacities than some. None of these are high end models, virtually all are made in China, and I'd rate all them above bottom of the line models. This HF model was a definite step up from my little 8" Grizzly, and seems to have ample power and precision to suit my needs.


----------



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I ended up getting the Craftsman pictured off craigslist for $50. The condition was better than expected, looked new actually. I thought something like this would be in the $150-$200 range new, but amazingly, sears is selling a similarly spec'ed current model for $139. It has a 6 amp motor, weighs about 100 lb. I think it will do fine for the occasional piddling around. The HF model does look nicer, more speeds, 5/8" spindle (vs 1/2" for the C), 3 1/8" travel (vs. 2 3/8") and larger motor 3/4hp (vs 1/2hp), but I think this one will do just fine, I like the price, too!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

More speeds - I very rarely change the speed in my drill press. In fact, unless I'm drilling hard steel, I use the same speed all the time.


----------

